# 30 day notice deposit account - help please!



## ceribabe (18 Sep 2008)

Hi - just recently married and want to put money away in an account where there is no instant access....who offers the best deal? Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

See the _Financial Best Buys _forum and www.itsyourmoney.ie lists of term accounts on offer. Why 30 days?


----------



## ceribabe (19 Sep 2008)

can't find anything in best buys forum- will check askaboutmoney....
Need 30 or 21 days as hubbie likes o dip in to savings regularly to buy random items such as quad bikes etc  - I am more for saving to build a new home!!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

ceribabe said:


> can't find anything in best buys forum-


There *are *several c. 1 month notice accounts listed in the Financial Best Buys forum! 


> will check askaboutmoney....


Er - this *IS *_Askaboutmoney_! 


> Need 30 or 21 days as hubbie likes o dip in to savings regularly to buy random items such as quad bikes etc  - I am more for saving to build a new home!!


How is a 30 day notice period going to stop him doing this?


----------



## ceribabe (19 Sep 2008)

ok...sorry meant itsyourmoney not askaboutmoney!

Hubbie tends to look in buy and sell for instant deals if money not readily availible will prevent buying random things not needed

Need an account with limited access but also can deposit regularly...what do you think?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

Seems to me that there are two separate issues (1) getting him to control his impulse expenditure and (2) getting the best deposit interest returns. I don't think that a notice account is necessarily going to solve issue (1). He needs to take responsibility for his actions. If your (joint?) priority is to save towards a house build then he needs to take cognizance of that, act responsibly and work with your towards that goal. In relation to (2) there are many, many existing threads on how to mix and match various lump sum and regular saver accounts to maximise deposit interest returns.


----------



## rebelred (19 Sep 2008)

I just checked the current rate on my own 30 day notice account with Irish Nationwide.

They are paying an annual gross rate of 5% on it since the 1st August.

You must have 20k to open the account.

The financial best buys section of this site appears to be out of date in relation to this account


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

rebelred said:


> The financial best buys section of this site appears to be out of date in relation to this account


Are you volunteering to maintain it or collate updates?


----------

